# Hi I'm Kevin From Virginia Beach



## KevinB (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi there 

I'm Kevin B from Virginia Beach.
I'm glad to be here and I hope that I can learn from you folks to keep the tradition alive 

My experience is mostly (that's code for all) in modern aircraft, but I really have a love for the muscle of the machines that are WW2 warbirds. If I could insure one, or afford to fuel one...I would. I cant, but I'm still happy to learn. 

All the best to you,

KB


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Kevin, welcome!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 27, 2008)

G'day Kev, welcome to the site.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 28, 2008)

Greetings mate!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## JugBR (Jun 28, 2008)

welcome kevin !


----------



## Heinz (Jun 28, 2008)

Welcome mate


----------



## AVRoe (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi Kevin, wellcome from sunny Germany


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2008)

Hallo Kevin,

Welcome on board.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## DOUGRD (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi Kevin, Welcome to the forum. I used to live in VAB. Down off Independence Blvd on Chimney Creek Dr. "Mr. C" also lives there and should be around soon to say Hello. Nice Gent to know. Well, enjoy your stay.
Just out of curiosity, which modern A/C do you have your experience in?


----------



## Njaco (Jun 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jun 29, 2008)

Welcome to the sandbox kevin


----------



## rochie (Jun 29, 2008)

hi from england kevin


----------



## ccheese (Jun 29, 2008)

Hello Kevin:

I live in Va. Beach, in the Windsor Woods section. Welcome to the forum.

Charles [aka Mr. C.]


----------



## KevinB (Jun 29, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Hello Kevin:
> 
> I live in Va. Beach, in the Windsor Woods section. Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Charles [aka Mr. C.]



Heya Mr. C, 
I'm very familiar with the area. We just finished a new elementary school there on Presidential. We're working on another over on the other side of Plaza Trail now in Windsor Oaks. 

I live over behind Cypress Point on Virginia Tech Trail.



Thanks to everone for the warm welcomes. I'm glad to have found this site. It appears there is a wealth of info here.

KB


----------



## seesul (Jun 30, 2008)

Welcome aboard Kevin!
Greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 30, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 30, 2008)

G'day Kevin, welcome aboard, mate!


----------



## ccheese (Jun 30, 2008)

KevinB said:


> Heya Mr. C,
> I'm very familiar with the area. We just finished a new elementary school there on Presidential. We're working on another over on the other side of Plaza Trail now in Windsor Oaks.
> 
> Thanks to everone for the warm welcomes. I'm glad to have found this site. It appears there is a wealth of info here.
> ...



Kevin:

Had the pleasue of touring the new school, which, BTW, backs up to 
Historyland Drive..... which is where I live !! 

You are correct, there is an absolute wealth of info here, from modeling to
aircraft color schemes, to who shot John and where ! All you have to do is
ask, and someone knows the answer.

Oh.... what do you think of the [cough] smoke ??

Cheers,

Charles


----------



## KevinB (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm done with this smoke....dare I say I'm ready for a tropical storm to come along and quench the smouldering swamp for good. It seems like smoke has been a part of the weather for about a month now. 


I'm guessing you know Drummond Ball if you took the tour of Windsor Woods. I think that facility is a far sight better than it was when we found it


----------



## Maximowitz (Jun 30, 2008)

Welcome! New here too but it seems a great place.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## hunter0f2 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi welcome , lots of good info nice people on here---Enjoy!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi Kevin, welcome aboard.

Virginia Beach huh? Watch out for Mr. C. His neck of the woods.

Just kidding Charles  

TO


----------

